# [selling printing services locally] Effective email marketing That Works!



## Rholl (Feb 3, 2009)

For the people that still send email blasts, please save yourself time and energy. This only works from time to time on your current customer list.

If you want to reach new clients effectively and don't have a ton of money to spend, then personable email is the best way to go.

When I worked for a promotional company, I sold many custom t-shirts and 90% of the time, I never even spoke to the customer on the phone.

This might take you a little time but it will pay off. You first need to find the area you want to target. If you are selling custom t-shirts, then just about every company is a potential client. You can go to any towns online chamber of commerce and find the companies associated with that chamber. You simply go down that list and they provide the owners name and most of the time their email address. You email them by name with a short question. It will be nothing long. 80% of the time, you are going to get a response. You never want to hard sell someone right off the bat that you don't know. By asking a question, this makes you a real person in the internet world. Here are a couple examples:

Hi Debbie,

I noticed your info in the chamber. Do you guys ever have the need for t-shirts for your company?

Respectfully,

Ryan  
Or:

Hi Debbie,

I noticed you info through the chamber. Would you happen to know how I could get placed on your bid list in regards to supplying custom t-shirts for your company.

I appreciate your help!

Respectfully,

Ryan  
Once you get a response, that then will open the door for communication. Whether or not they need t-shirts, they will remember your "kind" email and forward it on to people they may know that needs them. You will be surprised how far respect takes you. I have actually had a ton of replies telling me, "Thank you for asking first instead of blasting me with a sales pitch. You are one I would buy from".

I would send out about 100 emails a day and get about 50-80 reply's a day. You do have to account for the emails that no longer work.

You don't have to go down the chamber of commerce either. There are a ton of ways to find people and email lists. I used to "google" Associations of different types of industries. Like, association of parks and wildlife or camps. Anything works and you will more than likely find the directory. You could go to the online BBB and you can actually locate a list of companies by zip code and even the street. It will most always at least give you the owners name.

What worked for me the most was PTA and booster clubs at many school districts.

If you would like more info on how I marketed to schools, just email me and I would be happy to send you some brief info. 

Anyways, good luck. 

Ryan


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Ryan,

You know, you have a really good idea. I already thought of that, but i've never tried it. From now and on im going to consider it because you're completely right!! I really think that it should work... i know that it works for you.. thanks for the info; we really appreciate that!!


----------



## ImpressionzPrint (Sep 11, 2008)

Great post! I have had similar success with local Universities. However, they are getting more and more stingy with giving out contact information at the Universities. Does anyone know how to contact businesses that have recently opened?? I am having a hard time finding this info. Thanks


Steve


----------



## oddTEE (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you very much Ryan for your posting, this are the ideas we all should try. I'll do it myself instead of bombing my people with email blasting.


----------



## zymerguyer (Feb 15, 2007)

Great post, we've been toying around with how to market the local businesses and we were going to send out mailers with our info, a sales pitch, and a price list, but that seems to foward and may scare off potential clients. I'm definetly going to try your method. Thanks again.
-Travis


----------



## buy4now1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the idea. One night I decided to try the chamber idea. I sent out emails to about 50 members. About a month later ( last week) I received an order for 100 shirts. Now I'm fired up to do it again to some other local chambers.


----------



## buy4now1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Did it again Sunday night. Just got another order. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## fourthrepublic (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for the idea? i only have a concern that i would love for you guys to eliminate. im worried this method would make the business appear unproffesional or invasive? as in a dodgy 'spam' business.


----------



## hellodestroyers (Sep 22, 2009)

THanks for the post. This information is really useful


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

Thanks, Ryan. Great ideas!


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you very much Ryan, that is very helpful.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Very cool, Thanks!


----------



## lucasapparel (Nov 3, 2010)

hey, thanks for the info. I would love to know your method for marketing to schools and other niche markets. You can email me at info[USER=123894]@lucasapparel[/USER].com once again thanks for the great article.

Rich Lucas


----------



## TrueLoveDesign (Aug 7, 2009)

Im in Canada so I use AJM Iternational, and Trimark sportwear just came out with headwear as well(YEAH) 

Hope this helped, I try to stay with Canadian suppliers. 

Melinda 

True Love Design

Fort McMurray Alberta Canada


----------



## justamber (Jul 12, 2011)

What do you guys use as a subject line when you email chamber members? I wouldn't open it if I thought it was spam. Also would love info on getting business from schools....


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Nothing works like face to face, the worst any owner or manager can say is (no) but they will remember you if they ever need what you are selling. Always leave a business card & a smile.


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

ZOMG USEFUL!!!! thanks! yes what do you use for a subject line? i get so much spam anymore i delete the imporant stuff occasionally


----------



## EclecticPrint1ng (Sep 20, 2011)

Ryan -

Great post. Could you or someone else that received the email send me info on marketing to schools? We currently are launching an elementary school campaign for the local area. PLEASE HELP!! darren@EclecticPrinting.com -- THANKS!!


----------



## shirleyg (May 3, 2008)

Hey Ryan - or anyone. Pass it on to me if you get it. I've been in this business for 25 years and am always open to new ideas and variations on a theme. Thanks!


----------



## JCALI33 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks...I will be getting on this ASAP


----------



## Jfny (Sep 1, 2011)

No one buys what they receive in a email. Daily posts in all social medias in reguards to your product will work just fine. make the posts count.


----------



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

Ryan I would like to speak with u I need more information can you please email at lalmeida@theartoftees.com


----------

